# updated pics of my 2 babies :D - now 6 weeks.



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

i bought a group of mice a few weeks ago which were meant to be all girls but these 2 turned out to be boys and also turned out to be my faves!!! absolutely gawjus little boys n soooo friendly  they are 6 weeks old now 
some of the pics are taken outside but thats to get the natural light  they live inside...hope u like them


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

ooh they are just gorgeous!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

They're cute. I have mice with familiar markings. I love their little black masks!


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

thank u  they are funny little things. go mad in there tank! they have a 3.5ft tank to share n r always awake causin trouble lol  xx


----------

